# Poland Gyno Surgery Noa Clinic 2013



## ashmo

Ok I'm back and as promised I'm posting a topic on my recent gyno surgery, currently I'm 5 days post op. I had lipo + gland removal on both sides.

I'll first start on the clinic its self and the surgeon, I decided to have my surgery done at Noa Clinic with Dr. Adam Kalecinski why you may ask?

Good question first the clinic had a number of good reviews they were offing a good price, good location, modern facilities, I could go on it was at the top of my list and as for Dr. Adam Kalecinski he had many good personal reviews + being not just a general surgeon but a cosmetic surgeon & registered in the UK with the GCM these were a big plus for me.

The clinic goes under a few names and few websites as I later found:

Main site www.noaclinic.pl

http://www.europesurgery.uk.com (Professional Beauty, The one I contacted them through - UK Agent)

http://www.europesurgery.co.uk (Same UK Agent)

*Reviews, Facebook and YouTube:*

http://www.whatclinic.com/cosmetic-plastic-surgery/poland/wroclaw/professional-beauty/male-breast-reduction

https://www.facebook.com/adam.kalecinski

http://www.youtube.com/user/europesurgery

http://reviews.treatmentabroad.com/medical_travel_agency/belgium/professional_beauty?t=organisation

As you can see from the sites above the clinic have their very own apartment which I decided to stay in with my girlfriend at only £30 a night at the time to which can you pay when you arrive in £.

*Day 1:*

19:20 Arrived in Poland - Taxi Driver Chris was there to meet us outside. (Free to the apartment)

19:30 Arrived at the apartment - Chris showed us inside and even showed us where everything was in the apartment including where the DVD's were if we wanted to use, he told us where the local supermarket was and that a taxi would be picking me up outside at 8am to take me to the clinic, it was all so easy!

*Day 2:*

08:00 - Taxi arrived outside and took us to the clinic.

08:05 - Arrived at the clinic, I didn't know it was so close less than 2 minutes away, the taxi driver took us to the reception and booked us in I didn't have to do anything. (Had to pay for this taxi trip 15 zlots about £3)

08:15 - Adam welcomed me to the clinic and said he will have a chat with me shortly.

08:25 - Adam brought me into his office and got straight to the point and he had a look at my chest and was explaining how everything would be done and that its pretty much a simple procedure with the basic risks, all was good and I was happy to go ahead so he took me to the receptionist for me to fill out some paper work and pay the OP. (I paid in cash for anyone that wants to know and in £)

08:40 - I was then met by a Psychiatrist who is actually Adams sister basically just to ask why I'm having the OP and to make sure I was not a nutter or anything :lol: all was good.

09:00 - I was taken to my room and told to shower and get really for my op for around 10:15 and there was a letter in the room explaining about the surgery which was good.

09:15 - The blood nurse came in but as I already had my bloods taken in the UK there was no need and she was happy with the results.

09:30 - The anaesthetic nurse came in and asked me some questions and she was happy with everything and gave me a garment so I had to strip...

10:15 - I was called into the operating room, straight onto the table and the nurse put a cannula into my arm and boom within 2 minutes I didn't even know I was going to sleep I was in the land of nod.

12:00 - Woke up in my room hooked up to a drip with a super tight compression top and I was like what happened :lol: I then went back to sleep for a bit.

14:00 - Woke up and the nurse gave me a drink of water and made sure I had no pain to which I had none, I was amazed and went back to sleep.

18:00 - Woke back up and by this time my drip had finished so the nurse came in, removed it and gave me some food and a cup of tea.

21:00 - My girlfriend went back to the apartment as no one can stay in the clinic overnight.

22:00 - The nurse hooked me up to another drip, checked my drains and gave me some antibiotics.

23:30 - The nurse then said it was time for bed  gave me a sleeping tablet but didn't really do much....

*Day 3:*

06:30 - The nurse came in and changed my drip, gave me another load of antibiotics & removed my drains which didn't hurt that much, replaced my dressings and I had some breakfast.

08:00 - Adam was back at the clinic, he checked me over and was happy about everything, I asked if I could buy another compression top to which he said no problem so I went to get fitted for a body fit compression top which fitted so much better and is worth the extra £60!

09:00 - I left the clinic and walked back to the apartment to relaxed until my flight later that evening.

Overall the experience was amazing and so easy everything was like clockwork I had to do nothing other than ask Chris the taxi driver to pick us up at 17:00 to take us back to the airport, this trip cost 45 zlots about £8

*Pictures:*

http://postimg.org/image/3pz9wkkyd/

http://postimg.org/image/z4ljwzjth/

http://postimg.org/image/rjij1iot1/

http://postimg.org/image/r0dfs8xed/

http://postimg.org/image/440lw651x/

http://postimg.org/image/6hijn6jh1/

http://postimg.org/image/t13zd2tjp/

*Pre and Post day 5 pics:*

http://postimg.org/image/3xq2rcuy9/

http://postimg.org/image/c4i2ixl0x/

*Cost breakdown:*

Flights: £70

Food: £25 Food is about 40% cheaper than the UK!

Taxis: £15

OP its self: £1400

Compression top: £60

Apartment: £60 (2 nights)

As you can see all done for about *£1600!*

All the staff spoke English, nearly all the other patients were English.

Free WIFI at the clinic apartment, TV with some English channels and a DVD player + the usual cooker, microwave, kettle...

*Top tips:*

-Take a button up shirt that's a size bigger than normal.

-Don't bother taking toiletries or food with you there is a large polish supermarket 60 second away from the clinic, cheap as hell for everything! 1 liter of vodka for around £7! Pack of cigs £3! Tesco about 5 minutes walk.

-Travel plug adapter.

-Baby wipes.

-Some pain killers.

-Buy an extra compression top at the clinic.

-I only took about £50 worth of Polish Zlots and came back with £15

If you want any further information just ask.

*See next pages for more updates...*


----------



## mills91

Sounds good mate.

Bit off topic but when I clicked the post op pics on my mobile, they flashed up on the site for like a second and are then replaced by a woman sucking a c0©k!


----------



## warsteiner

Nice comprehensive post and the pics look like the results are worth the cost.

The pics appear on a PC but there are some pron pics in a banner at the top of the page, which draw your attention away from the results pics :whistling:


----------



## ashmo

lmao it was from the dam image hoster corrected now


----------



## WhizzKid

Good to see your on the other side. Guessing you have some swelling? Let us know how you get on and what the incision looks like, couldnt really see much on your photo mate.


----------



## ashmo

WhizzKid said:


> Good to see your on the other side. Guessing you have some swelling? Let us know how you get on and what the incision looks like, couldnt really see much on your photo mate.


Very minor swelling all going good so far.


----------



## WhizzKid

ashmo said:


> Very minor swelling all going good so far.


Good good mate, any chance of some more photos? its getting close to finally deciding which surgeon


----------



## ashmo

WhizzKid said:


> Good good mate, any chance of some more photos? its getting close to finally deciding which surgeon


This is about 10 days post op mate: http://s18.postimg.org/mn8nd2289/IMG_0978.jpg

Still going well, I've had no pain, hardly any swelling, very little bruising. I had a nurse look at my incisions and she said they were excellent very good job done by the surgeon should heal with next to no scaring.

Only downside is the dam compression vest hard getting a free time to wash it when you have to wear it 24 hours a day, but only 2 weeks more to go!

I definitely recommend this clinic and the surgeon Adam top marks all around, don't hesitate to ask me any more questions mate.


----------



## mixer

Hi mate

Is that two incisions in your chest, one for glandular tissue at the nipple and one for lipo below?

I have gyno from using finasteride, also put weight on from low T and although I shifted a lot of it the moobs remained.

Does the cost include lypo AND gland removal? I'm gonna need both I think as even before fina I had puffy nips though never knew that was gyno!


----------



## ashmo

mixer said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Is that two incisions in your chest, one for glandular tissue at the nipple and one for lipo below?
> 
> I have gyno from using finasteride, also put weight on from low T and although I shifted a lot of it the moobs remained.
> 
> Does the cost include lypo AND gland removal? I'm gonna need both I think as even before fina I had puffy nips though never knew that was gyno!


Hey mate yes the price was for lipo + gland removal and yes again the lower mark is where they did the lipo through.


----------



## SwAn1

I'd have saved a 150 quid and left the missus at home, why did she go with you?


----------



## mixer

ashmo said:


> Hey mate yes the price was for lipo + gland removal and yes again the lower mark is where they did the lipo through.


That's good value then, cheers. I'm sure I'd read elsewhere that gland removal can push the cost up another few hundred quid.

I think I might try going down the NHS route and if nothing happens by next summer go there.


----------



## SwAn1

mixer said:


> That's good value then, cheers. I'm sure I'd read elsewhere that gland removal can push the cost up another few hundred quid.
> 
> I think I might try going down the NHS route and if nothing happens by next summer go there.


I had mine done years ago on NHS, they did one side and left the other side saying it wasn't that bad. Be careful mind, you get what you pay for the NHS took the whole gland, good on them, they also took a load of my pec and the muscle is flat sided. Not so good!


----------



## ashmo

mixer said:


> That's good value then, cheers. I'm sure I'd read elsewhere that gland removal can push the cost up another few hundred quid.
> 
> I think I might try going down the NHS route and if nothing happens by next summer go there.


Yes its a very good price but price should not be one of the main reasons on picking who to go with  by all means try with the NHS but I was turned down as they see it as "cosmetic" even know it was causing me pain and discomfort.


----------



## mixer

ashmo said:


> Yes its a very good price but price should not be one of the main reasons on picking who to go with  by all means try with the NHS but I was turned down as they see it as "cosmetic" even know it was causing me pain and discomfort.


I know, but I'm not really in a position to fork out three grand or more on what is basically a cosmetic procedure. Don't know what to expect about getting it on the NHS as it just appears pot luck, mine is probably a bit worse than yours though and they know it's a finasteride side effect.


----------



## mixer

SwAn1 said:


> I had mine done years ago on NHS, they did one side and left the other side saying it wasn't that bad. Be careful mind, you get what you pay for the NHS took the whole gland, good on them, they also took a load of my pec and the muscle is flat sided. Not so good!


That's exactly what I would be worried about, although that is probably the worst story I've heard to be fair. Even if I do get it will they botch it up? On the other hand sometimes it's the same guy who would be doing it privately here.


----------



## SwAn1

mixer said:


> That's exactly what I would be worried about, although that is probably the worst story I've heard to be fair. Even if I do get it will they botch it up? On the other hand sometimes it's the same guy who would be doing it privately here.


I'm not that fussed about. A small boob or a slightly indented pec, I'll go for the later. I used to care, but I'm in my early 30's and stuff like that isn't so important anymore!


----------



## ashmo

mixer said:


> I know, but I'm not really in a position to fork out three grand or more on what is basically a cosmetic procedure. Don't know what to expect about getting it on the NHS as it just appears pot luck, mine is probably a bit worse than yours though and they know it's a finasteride side effect.


3k? Its under £1800 for everything mate. 4k - 5k to get it done in the UK yes.


----------



## ashmo

Another update:

Washed the compression vest last night took 3 hours to dry so make some time when your cleaning and I have to say my chest looked amazing nipples haven't lost much felling maybe 10% or so but that's nothing still getting hard in the cold ha looks even better then can't wait to get back in the gym next week start working hard!


----------



## ashmo

Update:

12 days post op now had my first full shower washed my chest lightly all going good only 2 more weeks with this dam vest!


----------



## ashmo

2 Weeks Post OP Update:

Started my Bio-Oil daily massage, was a bit odd feeling as there were some random hard areas of my chest and could not really push down hard right over my nipple and along the cut area but still didn't hurt spent about 5 minutes working it in, will let the missis do it after few days ha

Pics:

http://s2.postimg.org/e1r0kqhtl/IMG_0993.jpg

http://s2.postimg.org/46zveidvd/IMG_0994.jpg

http://s2.postimg.org/futx92309/IMG_0995.jpg


----------



## WhizzKid

Keep the updates coming mate, your convincing me to go to Adam rather than Clarke 

Results look excellent, alot better than your last photos. The hard bits sound like scar tissue, but I think your doing right with the massage in helping reduce this. I would be 100% happy if I had your results! Did you have drains? if so were they placed in the same holes as the lipo?



ashmo said:


> 2 Weeks Post OP Update:
> 
> Started my Bio-Oil daily massage, was a bit odd feeling as there were some random hard areas of my chest and could not really push down hard right over my nipple and along the cut area but still didn't hurt spent about 5 minutes working it in, will let the missis do it after few days ha
> 
> Pics:
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/e1r0kqhtl/IMG_0993.jpg
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/46zveidvd/IMG_0994.jpg
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/futx92309/IMG_0995.jpg


----------



## mixer

Slightly random question, but did you notice any weight loss after the op? Seems like they drain an awful lot of fat out plus the glands.


----------



## CG2507

thanks for sharing this, I carry loads of weight on my chest and I hate it. makes me feel really uncomfortable. im hoping getting my body fat right down will help. but this is for sure an option


----------



## ashmo

mixer said:


> Slightly random question, but did you notice any weight loss after the op? Seems like they drain an awful lot of fat out plus the glands.


Well I've not been working out or keeping to a brilliant diet for the last 2 weeks or so but I've lost 2lb mate.



WhizzKid said:


> Keep the updates coming mate, your convincing me to go to Adam rather than Clarke
> 
> Results look excellent, alot better than your last photos. The hard bits sound like scar tissue, but I think your doing right with the massage in helping reduce this. I would be 100% happy if I had your results! Did you have drains? if so were they placed in the same holes as the lipo?


Yes mate nurse had a look saying all going well a daily massage will help with the scar tissue build up, still no pain  I really do recommend Adam + you only have to stay for 1 night after the OP with Clarke think its 5 nights? And with Adam my drains were removed 18 hours with Clarke might be 2-3 days?


----------



## WhizzKid

Ive got to the bottom of the multiple names of the surgery. Professional Beauty is a middle man that is completely interested in sales. Ive been emailing across and he has given the shortest answers which has really racked me off. He told me that I can call the clinic direct so I asked for the number and he said you can do that by yourself. Seriously what an absolute cowboy. Thankfully I have now used the number off the card Adam gave you!

In hindsight, if you are in the medical industry you should show some sign of interest, not short sentence replies. Im gonna review this idiot over on gynecomastia.org to help make people aware of this. I feel sorry for the actual surgeon allowing these muppets to work for him.

/rant over


----------



## WhizzKid

Called NoaClinic thats owned by Adam Kalencski and Matthew was an absolute pleasure to talk to. He said Europe Surgery is just their uk contact and not the actual clinic. I'm guessing Europe Surgery (David) makes a commission out of each referral.


----------



## ashmo

WhizzKid said:


> Called NoaClinic thats owned by Adam Kalencski and Matthew was an absolute pleasure to talk to. He said Europe Surgery is just their uk contact and not the actual clinic. I'm guessing Europe Surgery (David) makes a commission out of each referral.


Ye mate I didn't know at first they were just the UK agent I only found out when I got to the clinic :/ it didnt cost me anything extra but I do guess they get a referal amount just like the taxi driver does there I'm still in contact with them and I'm getting a better responce with the aftercare if I did know before travelling I would have just contacted them via Noa Clinic 

I suggest everyone to use the offical Noa Clinic site I've changed my main post to inform on this cheers WhizzKid!


----------



## Greenspin

ashmo said:


> Well I've not been working out or keeping to a brilliant diet for the last 2 weeks or so but I've lost 2lb mate.
> 
> Yes mate nurse had a look saying all going well a daily massage will help with the scar tissue build up, still no pain  I really do recommend Adam + you only have to stay for 1 night after the OP with Clarke think its 5 nights? And with Adam my drains were removed 18 hours with* Clarke might be 2-3 days*?


This isn't correct mate. Mine were out the morning after the op, and I didn't go in for the op until about 4:30pm the day before. Drains are left in for different times as different people will bleed different amounts.


----------



## ashmo

Greenspin said:


> This isn't correct mate. Mine were out the morning after the op, and I didn't go in for the op until about 4:30pm the day before. Drains are left in for different times as different people will bleed different amounts.


Ye I wasn't 100% sure but from the emails they sent me they were suggesting could be anything up to 3 days cheers for the info.

Originally Noa Clinic said a lot of the time there was no need for drains but as you said everyone is difference, I had mine in for 18 hours.


----------



## ashmo

3 Weeks Post OP:

Daily massaging going well, had one or lumps which needed to be pushed in hard to brake up but not uncomfortable just odd feeling, had to trim about 3 stitches with a surgical knife and tweezers again odd feeling, will post photo next week at 1 month mark.


----------



## WhizzKid

Keep the updates coming mate



ashmo said:


> 3 Weeks Post OP:
> 
> Daily massaging going well, had one or lumps which needed to be pushed in hard to brake up but not uncomfortable just odd feeling, had to trim about 3 stitches with a surgical knife and tweezers again odd feeling, will post photo next week at 1 month mark.


----------



## mixer

I had my request for NHS gyno removal refused so will be keeping an eye on this. Can't complain as my GP has been good and given me TRT before, don't mind forking out £1500 or whatever in time for next summer. Gives me time to lose a bit more weight as my BMI is 26.


----------



## ashmo

mixer said:


> I had my request for NHS gyno removal refused so will be keeping an eye on this. Can't complain as my GP has been good and given me TRT before, don't mind forking out £1500 or whatever in time for next summer. Gives me time to lose a bit more weight as my BMI is 26.


Best time to get it done is between summer and winter mate as you can't go in the sun for 12 months after


----------



## mixer

ashmo said:


> Best time to get it done is between summer and winter mate as you can't go in the sun for 12 months after


What?? Why not? Why so long?


----------



## ashmo

mixer said:


> What?? Why not? Why so long?


Sun exposure - exposing fresh scars to the sun can cause permanent redness which makes the scar more obvious.


----------



## ashmo

1 Month update:

http://s23.postimg.org/tk219iymz/IMG_1043.jpg

http://s23.postimg.org/uow3ewl3v/IMG_1044.jpg

http://s23.postimg.org/wff4ge2mz/IMG_1045.jpg

Healing still going well massaging 2 times a day with Bio-Oil internal scar tissue very minimal, a bit more on the right side than the left but more was removed from the right so its expected, and tbh my right side looks a bit better than the left with the scar tissue as it keeps the area tight but I guess that will diminish slightly over time, still using the compression vest but only to keep the pads on as I don't want to get the Bio-Oil all over my t-shirts, I do at times have some slight random dull pains but this is mainly do to the massaging of the scar tissue as you have be a bit aggressive to push it down to try and brake it up but its not to bad and doesn't last long or need medication.

Going to be back in the gym from Monday can't wait!

Will post another update in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## mixer

Seems a lot of work when you get this done: vests, no showering, rubbing oil onto your pecs and no sun there for a year.

Don't think I'd bother if it wasn't for having full blown moobs!

Was the Polish place good on advising aftercare procedures? Is there a chance you might have to go back? Finally, if you get rid of the gyno can it come back again? This is of particular relevance to me cos my gyno was caused by finasteride and I can't properly treat those low T symptoms, last thing I want is to do an op then a year later it reappears...


----------



## ashmo

mixer said:


> Seems a lot of work when you get this done: vests, no showering, rubbing oil onto your pecs and no sun there for a year.
> 
> Don't think I'd bother if it wasn't for having full blown moobs!
> 
> Was the Polish place good on advising aftercare procedures? Is there a chance you might have to go back? Finally, if you get rid of the gyno can it come back again? This is of particular relevance to me cos my gyno was caused by finasteride and I can't properly treat those low T symptoms, last thing I want is to do an op then a year later it reappears...


Yes it can be a bit of work after but for me I'm loving the results looking down no more pointy nipples  With the sun my clinic suggested 12 months (they give you a sheet with do's and don'ts) I've seen others suggest 6 months & some 3 months it all depends on what the surgeon suggests.

Yes I asked questions after the OP directly to the surgeon and he said you should shower like normal straight away just don't get the nipples wet for 2 weeks, massaging is down to each person if you find scar tissue build up you need to start massaging if you don't get any your one of the lucky ones, the more tissue taken out the more chance of more scar tissue.

There is always a chance for anything but in theory after the gland is removed 99% chance of it never coming back but there is still a chance, the clinic did say if a 2nd OP is needed this could only be done after 6 months, not sure if this is free or whatever as I don't think many have it done.


----------



## ashmo

10 Week Update

Still going very good, no major issues other than having to trim some of the stitches which can be a bit uncomfortable.

Pictures:

http://s2.postimg.org/hjdu6hu21/IMG_1101.jpg

http://s2.postimg.org/6va37nk2x/IMG_1102.jpg

http://s2.postimg.org/w3ux1bp0p/IMG_1103.jpg

My left side does seem slightly more puffy than my right when they are not hard so I spoke to the clinic and they said its due to the swelling which could take a year to fully go, I've also read online that many people freak out saying they still have puffy nipples after their surgery to only find 6 months later all is well  Don't get me wrong my chest looks faaaking amazing when my nipples are hard ha!

Still wearing the compressing top at night as I don't want to get the bio-oil all over my bed sheets so I'll probably keep using this for another month or so, still have some slight scar tissue build up on both sides bit more on the right side but it is going


----------



## Greenspin

ashmo said:


> 10 Week Update
> 
> Still going very good, no major issues other than having to trim some of the stitches which can be a bit uncomfortable.


You still have stitchers in? And what do you mean you have had to trim some?


----------



## ashmo

Greenspin said:


> You still have stitchers in? And what do you mean you have had to trim some?


I had dissolvable ones so its normal for the body to try and push out whats not fully dissolved  Nurse done about 5 or 6 now nothing crazy just pull slighly out and cut as the body wont dissolve any part thats sticking out or close to the skin surface could take 6 months to fully dissolve


----------



## deeconfrost

Defo be running adex and nolva in my cycle,hope all is well now dude


----------



## WhizzKid

ashmo said:


> I had dissolvable ones so its normal for the body to try and push out whats not fully dissolved  Nurse done about 5 or 6 now nothing crazy just pull slighly out and cut as the body wont dissolve any part thats sticking out or close to the skin surface could take 6 months to fully dissolve


Hows things looking now mate?


----------



## ashmo

WhizzKid said:


> Hows things looking now mate?


Ye very good mate, no pain, looks amazing most of the time, I have a bit more scar tissue build up on my left side which is making the nipple a tiny bit more puffier then my right a quick pinch sorts it and its back to amazing ha it should go in a few weeks but the surgeon said if I was still not happy in few months he will do more lipo for free  Also the fact that I'm bulking at moment is not helping, cut in the new year and take it from there, defiantly recommend it though, best thing I've done!


----------



## IBench5Pounds

Hi mate, joined this forum just to ask. I've had pubertal gyno for nearly a decade now and am looking to get rid of it. Did you get a breakdown of the surgical cost for every specific treatment you had (ie price of lipo, price of gland removal, etc.)? I'm looking to get the surgery however I'm pretty sure I won't require lipo (I don't have any fatty tissue in the breast area, just the hard lumps under the nips). Any idea how this will affect the price? Was the most expensive bit the gland removal or the lipo?

I know I shouldn't be looking at this just for the sake of price but this surgeon has good reviews & a decent price so it's sparked my interest in getting the surgery (would never pay the 3k prices the UK charges, I'm a student and can only fund it with a part time I've got). Thanks in advance!


----------



## ashmo

IBench5Pounds said:


> Hi mate, joined this forum just to ask. I've had pubertal gyno for nearly a decade now and am looking to get rid of it. Did you get a breakdown of the surgical cost for every specific treatment you had (ie price of lipo, price of gland removal, etc.)? I'm looking to get the surgery however I'm pretty sure I won't require lipo (I don't have any fatty tissue in the breast area, just the hard lumps under the nips). Any idea how this will affect the price? Was the most expensive bit the gland removal or the lipo?
> 
> I know I shouldn't be looking at this just for the sake of price but this surgeon has good reviews & a decent price so it's sparked my interest in getting the surgery (would never pay the 3k prices the UK charges, I'm a student and can only fund it with a part time I've got). Thanks in advance!


Think its £1400 fixed price mate no matter what you get done.


----------



## IBench5Pounds

ashmo said:


> Think its £1400 fixed price mate no matter what you get done.


Thanks for the heads up. Will look into it and get back at you guys when I decide to do it (kind of hard atm I'm in the middle of football season and this would put me out of action).


----------



## ashmo

IBench5Pounds said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Will look into it and get back at you guys when I decide to do it (kind of hard atm I'm in the middle of football season and this would put me out of action).


You won't be able to do much the first week, week 2-4 minimal stuff, from week 5 you should be good to go with most activities, but if you only have lipo you should be good to go after about a week or so I would guess.


----------



## ashmo

8 Month Update:

http://s24.postimg.org/es2dr3cth/IMG_1457.jpg

You can't even see the scars under my nipples now very impressed! I might be going back for some more lipo on my chest but I'm not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Matty1864

Thanks for all the information ashmo, this thread has made me book it and I have my gyno surgery on the 15/04/2014. I was going to book through medimel but I didn't like the deposit factor and the length of stay. I saw this thread, looked up the surgery and was impressed with communications and organisation. I was refused it on the NHS which has really annoyed me as it does cause such a mental impact, mine is more one sided but its not huge, however its still noticeable with the puffyness and does cause a small amount of pain so its time to get rid of it. I am travelling alone and to be honest I'm nervous so I've got a few questions:

1. What advice would you give?

2. When it comes to scar tissue, do you massage immediately or later, I would be worried about opening the wound

3. How was the flight after such an operation

4. Was there any fluid build up after the drains were removed?

Thanks


----------



## theuppercuts

**** son! How did you end up getting it so bad? What was your cycle like?


----------



## ashmo

Matty1864 said:


> Thanks for all the information ashmo, this thread has made me book it and I have my gyno surgery on the 15/04/2014. I was going to book through medimel but I didn't like the deposit factor and the length of stay. I saw this thread, looked up the surgery and was impressed with communications and organisation. I was refused it on the NHS which has really annoyed me as it does cause such a mental impact, mine is more one sided but its not huge, however its still noticeable with the puffyness and does cause a small amount of pain so its time to get rid of it. I am travelling alone and to be honest I'm nervous so I've got a few questions:
> 
> 1. What advice would you give?
> 
> 2. When it comes to scar tissue, do you massage immediately or later, I would be worried about opening the wound
> 
> 3. How was the flight after such an operation
> 
> 4. Was there any fluid build up after the drains were removed?
> 
> Thanks


1. Not much difference from what I suggested in my first post, take some movies to watch, a button up shirt a size bigger than normal, maybe some baby wipes to help clean your self after the OP.

2. I didn't touch the area for a good week after then I started very gently massaging around the nipple but not on the cut its self, took a good 3-4 week until I could touch the cut area use bio oil or something similar.

3. Easy I had no pain at all after the OP so it was like nothing happened.

4. Nope nothing


----------



## tomcatt

i messaged the clinic last week and got a great reply, it was from the surgeon himself describing every detail on how the aftercare goes, whats free and whats not. how long the procedure takes etc. sounds really reassuring, i think i want to drop bodyfat tho. for some reason i think it may be easier for them to operate and keep the best shape possible. or does anyone think it would be a waste of time. just because ive been bulking and have a good bit of body fat. i started to drop my weight about a month ago by eating really clean etc. was 16 and half stone, nw 15, half.


----------



## ashmo

tomcatt said:


> i messaged the clinic last week and got a great reply, it was from the surgeon himself describing every detail on how the aftercare goes, whats free and whats not. how long the procedure takes etc. sounds really reassuring, i think i want to drop bodyfat tho. for some reason i think it may be easier for them to operate and keep the best shape possible. or does anyone think it would be a waste of time. just because ive been bulking and have a good bit of body fat. i started to drop my weight about a month ago by eating really clean etc. was 16 and half stone, nw 15, half.


Whats your height?


----------



## tomcatt

ashmo said:


> Whats your height?


6ft 4


----------



## ashmo

tomcatt said:


> 6ft 4


if you've sent pictures and the surgeon has checked you should be fine mate, but are your sure its gyno and not just a bit of fat?


----------



## tomcatt

ashmo said:


> if you've sent pictures and the surgeon has checked you should be fine mate, but are your sure its gyno and not just a bit of fat?


Yer deffo gyno. Ive had it since I was about 12 an there wasnt a pick on me then. But I had these daft looking puffy nipples. Now its the same but little bigger and feels like really hard tissue behind the nipple. Like a big gritty piece of watever it is


----------



## funkdocta

Great results on them 8mnth pics mate! It must be goo knowing you can never get gyno again!!


----------



## WhizzKid

ashmo said:


> 8 Month Update:
> 
> http://s24.postimg.org/es2dr3cth/IMG_1457.jpg
> 
> You can't even see the scars under my nipples now very impressed! I might be going back for some more lipo on my chest but I'm not 100% sure yet.


Mate I'm going to say this... Fking fair play and I am impressed with your results. Also want to say thank you for keeping us upto date. Some people don't bother replying and it makes the op decision much harder.

any chance you can upload a pic when you are warm as it looks like your cold in the pics. When I'm cold I look exactly like you but in the warm they look like ****! Anyway hope that don't sound ****! Haha

still in to minds tho if to go Medimel or your surgeon


----------



## ashmo

WhizzKid said:


> Mate I'm going to say this... Fking fair play and I am impressed with your results. Also want to say thank you for keeping us upto date. Some people don't bother replying and it makes the op decision much harder.
> 
> any chance you can upload a pic when you are warm as it looks like your cold in the pics. When I'm cold I look exactly like you but in the warm they look like ****! Anyway hope that don't sound ****! Haha
> 
> still in to minds tho if to go Medimel or your surgeon


When they are soft, they are a tiny bit puffy but still overall very good, I might be going back for some more lipo in the near future.


----------



## ashmo

Looks like they have updated their main website a lot more information now

www.noaclinic.pl


----------



## quackfly

Mate i notice that that clinic doesnt offer an ultra sound and i spoke to some guy david, an agent here and he says an ultrasound isnt necesary. I dont believe a non medical sales rep for a second. what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## ashmo

quackfly said:


> Mate i notice that that clinic doesnt offer an ultra sound and i spoke to some guy david, an agent here and he says an ultrasound isnt necesary. I dont believe a non medical sales rep for a second. what are your thoughts on this?


Why do you want an ultrasound?


----------



## WallsOfJericho

quackfly said:


> Mate i notice that that clinic doesnt offer an ultra sound and i spoke to some guy david, an agent here and he says an ultrasound isnt necesary. I dont believe a non medical sales rep for a second. what are your thoughts on this?


You pregnant bro?


----------



## quackfly

I thought it was necessary? Medimel do one. Is it not to show surgeon where the gland is and where fatty tissue is. I just assumed it was a necessary procedure along with the blood giving. I'm only basing that on what other clinics offer and have no opinion on it either way if you know wat i mean


----------



## WhizzKid

quackfly said:


> Mate i notice that that clinic doesnt offer an ultra sound and i spoke to some guy david, an agent here and he says an ultrasound isnt necesary. I dont believe a non medical sales rep for a second. what are your thoughts on this?


This david guy from professional beauty is a fking cowboy chap I tell you. All he is- is a medical sales rep who see's ££££. Best going direct to them which I believe they are called Noa-Clinic.

I am going to medimel- worried about scar tissue build up though :/


----------



## ashmo

quackfly said:


> I thought it was necessary? Medimel do one. Is it not to show surgeon where the gland is and where fatty tissue is. I just assumed it was a necessary procedure along with the blood giving. I'm only basing that on what other clinics offer and have no opinion on it either way if you know wat i mean


You not happy with your chest, the surgeon is not going to turn around and say well the scan shows nothing I'm not going to cut you open.... its just an unnecessary expense.

Yes you will need a blood test you can get it done in the UK for free by your GP or have it done in the clinic for £20 they test just your red blood count and liver function.


----------



## Jas

Ashmo at what is it feasibly realistic to go on a cycle - i.e. of long esters, what's your feeling, say 3 or 4 weeks post operation, or more? Impossible to start sooner unless you have someone pinning for you.

Whats your thoughts on this?


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> Ashmo at what is it feasibly realistic to go on a cycle - i.e. of long esters, what's your feeling, say 3 or 4 weeks post operation, or more? Impossible to start sooner unless you have someone pinning for you.
> 
> Whats your thoughts on this?


Few months mate, its over a year now and I'm still recovering.


----------



## Jas

ashmo said:


> Few months mate, its over a year now and I'm still recovering.


When did you have the surgery? Your not taking anything since a fat burner, a prohormone, etc, nothing at all?


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> When did you have the surgery? Your not taking anything since a fat burner, a prohormone, etc, nothing at all?


July last year mate, meant to say nearly a year, ye I've taken ECA since.


----------



## Jas

mixer said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Is that two incisions in your chest, one for glandular tissue at the nipple and one for lipo below?
> 
> I have gyno from using finasteride, also put weight on from low T and although I shifted a lot of it the moobs remained.
> 
> Does the cost include lypo AND gland removal? I'm gonna need both I think as even before fina I had puffy nips though never knew that was gyno!


Am following your experience with finasteride (a hair growth drug), made a interesting read, and a surgeon's faq on it,

Will the breast grow back?

Hardly ever, because fat cells do not regenerate unless you have a very significant weight gain. There are always a few residual gland remnants whatever the technique, and these will only enlarge if stimulated (by for instance 'body building' or hair growth drugs).


----------



## Jas

ashmo said:


> This is about 10 days post op mate: http://s18.postimg.org/mn8nd2289/IMG_0978.jpg
> 
> Still going well, I've had no pain, hardly any swelling, very little bruising. I had a nurse look at my incisions and she said they were excellent very good job done by the surgeon should heal with next to no scaring.
> 
> Only downside is the dam compression vest hard getting a free time to wash it when you have to wear it 24 hours a day, but only 2 weeks more to go!
> 
> I definitely recommend this clinic and the surgeon Adam top marks all around, don't hesitate to ask me any more questions mate.


How come you had to buy a compression vest from them?

What did they provide / put on you when the op was finished, a bandage?

Can you post up a photo what the one you bought off them looks like?


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> How come you had to buy a compression vest from them?
> 
> What did they provide / put on you when the op was finished, a bandage?
> 
> Can you post up a photo what the one you bought off them looks like?


This is what they give you http://www.gynecomastianewyork.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/chest-binder.jpg

And this is what you can buy http://tinyurl.com/nrbn4dd


----------



## Jas

ashmo said:


> This is what they give you http://www.gynecomastianewyork.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/chest-binder.jpg
> 
> And this is what you can buy http://tinyurl.com/nrbn4dd


Thanks Pal, how happy are you with the results nearly 1 year later, do you need to have anymore fat removed?


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> Thanks Pal, how happy are you with the results nearly 1 year later, do you need to have anymore fat removed?


I am about 80% happy, I can go back for a bit more if I want for free but I am waiting a bit longer first.


----------



## Jas

ashmo said:


> I am about 80% happy, I can go back for a bit more if I want for free but I am waiting a bit longer first.


I've been for my surgery at the same place, and I'd say the same. I'm about 80% happy. It has been just over a week. Did you notice much improvements of the size of each side going down, once that 4 to 6 weeks, lets say the first 2 months were over?

Do you think wearing their chest or compression vests you can buy helped in getting it down


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> I've been for my surgery at the same place, and I'd say the same. I'm about 80% happy. It has been just over a week. Did you notice much improvements of the size of each side going down, once that 4 to 6 weeks, lets say the first 2 months were over?
> 
> Do you think wearing their chest or compression vests you can buy helped in getting it down


Yes I still had swelling up to the 4 month mark, the surgeon said I only needed to wear it for 1 month but I wore it for 2 months.

I've still got a bit of scar tissue on my left side right under the cut line but its not bad, from the outside you can't see any cuts or anything so I'm happy with that I'm just not sure its worth going back just for a little touch up where it could go bad but it could fully fix everything so I am in 2 minds.


----------



## Jas

ashmo said:


> Yes I still had swelling up to the 4 month mark, the surgeon said I only needed to wear it for 1 month but I wore it for 2 months.
> 
> I've still got a bit of scar tissue on my left side right under the cut line but its not bad, from the outside you can't see any cuts or anything so I'm happy with that I'm just not sure its worth going back just for a little touch up where it could go bad but it could fully fix everything so I am in 2 minds.


I'm only a week from having it done, but I know there's more that can be removed. I'm thinking of whether to flag it to them now or wait


----------



## NO-IDEA

ashmo said:


> Yes I still had swelling up to the 4 month mark, the surgeon said I only needed to wear it for 1 month but I wore it for 2 months.
> 
> I've still got a bit of scar tissue on my left side right under the cut line but its not bad, from the outside you can't see any cuts or anything so I'm happy with that I'm just not sure its worth going back just for a little touch up where it could go bad but it could fully fix everything so I am in 2 minds.


Brilliant results, i had surgery when i was 18 and paid private in this country for a surgeon to do the op.. cutting a long story short he made a pigs ear of it and ended up with the right side being quite abit larger, and both nipples very puffy. I just kept getting told the results won't be apparent for 12 months due to swelling. Anyway after the 12 months id already accepted that they were a little better than before, and at the time it took alot of balls for me to get it done as i was extremely self conscious so the thought of going through it again was a no no. So really £3200 down the drain! since then I've been using gear, and they are slightly worse -so really thinking about contacting your surgeon. Although im a little worried by the scars as im not exaggerating here when i say my scars are already 10x worse than yours although when im cold my chest goes tighter and is not so bad!


----------



## NO-IDEA

mixer said:


> I know, but I'm not really in a position to fork out three grand or more on what is basically a cosmetic procedure. Don't know what to expect about getting it on the NHS as it just appears pot luck, mine is probably a bit worse than yours though and they know it's a finasteride side effect.


if you had the procedure and had the gland removed im assuming you could carry on taking the finy?


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> I'm only a week from having it done, but I know there's more that can be removed. I'm thinking of whether to flag it to them now or wait


You only had the surgery a week ago?


----------



## Jas

ashmo said:


> You only had the surgery a week ago?


Yes on Tuesday 3rd June, 9 days ago


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> Yes on Tuesday 3rd June, 9 days ago


They will say contact them in 3 months, then they will say give it another 2 months, so in theory you should not even consider anything for 6 months. Wear your vest 247 for 4 weeks then 12 hours a day after this.


----------



## Jas

ashmo said:


> They will say contact them in 3 months, then they will say give it another 2 months, so in theory you should not even consider anything for 6 months. Wear your vest 247 for 4 weeks then 12 hours a day after this.


Recollecting, your right. Had a brief chat on the last day with Adam and he said it could take 6 months to see the results.

Earlier you wrote the nurse gave you some antibiotics? What were they called, I never got any


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> Recollecting, your right. Had a brief chat on the last day with Adam and he said it could take 6 months to see the results.
> 
> Earlier you wrote the nurse gave you some antibiotics? What were they called, I never got any


No they gave me 3 little blue pills ha which were pain killers but I didn't need them.


----------



## Jas

ashmo said:


> No they gave me 3 little blue pills ha which were pain killers but I didn't need them.


Ok I had those too and didn't use them.

Cheers for your help,


----------



## Jas

ashmo said:


> They will say contact them in 3 months, then they will say give it another 2 months, so in theory you should not even consider anything for 6 months. Wear your vest 247 for 4 weeks then 12 hours a day after this.


How often were you showering post operation?


----------



## Gav141285

Hi im currently in a clinic in pokand unergone the surgery and due home tomorow my surgery was 13th june due home on 16th surgery went well best devision i made i gad a severe case the glandukar tisue was the size of a tennis ball


----------



## Gav141285

Which clinic did you have your op medimel or aesthetic clinic aka medicinsult??


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> How often were you showering post operation?


Every day.


----------



## Dan94

Were you left with any scars or incisions at all mate?


----------



## ashmo

Dan94 said:


> Were you left with any scars or incisions at all mate?


Not even noticeable now mate.


----------



## Dan94

ashmo said:


> Not even noticeable now mate.


Seriously considering this tbh. Just the whole money side of things.

Do you have pics from now to compare to pre surgery?


----------



## ashmo

Dan94 said:


> Seriously considering this tbh. Just the whole money side of things.
> 
> Do you have pics from now to compare to pre surgery?


This was at the 8 month mark http://s24.postimg.org/es2dr3cth/IMG_1457.jpg


----------



## Dan94

ashmo said:


> This was at the 8 month mark http://s24.postimg.org/es2dr3cth/IMG_1457.jpg


That's incredible mate. When you look at your first pic with puffy nips before surgery and look at that now, you must be over the moon


----------



## ashmo

Dan94 said:


> That's incredible mate. When you look at your first pic with puffy nips before surgery and look at that now, you must be over the moon


Yes I am happy, they can be a little bit puffy when they are non erect but that's expected I have been offered to go back and have a revision for free if I want so I am in 2 minds about it.


----------



## Dan94

ashmo said:


> Yes I am happy, they can be a little bit puffy when they are non erect but that's expected I have been offered to go back and have a revision for free if I want so I am in 2 minds about it.


fair enough mate, definitely like normal now though! did you have to have a consultation in England before you went?

I just noticed the price is £1400, is that fixed or does it depend on how bad it is?


----------



## ashmo

Dan94 said:


> fair enough mate, definitely like normal now though! did you have to have a consultation in England before you went?
> 
> I just noticed the price is £1400, is that fixed or does it depend on how bad it is?


No I didn't go for a consultation in the UK, if you want that you have to wait a bit for a slot and you'll have to pay and it will only last 10 minutes so its not really worth it, you'll have exactly the same thing in Poland.

£1400 fixed no matter how bad it is.


----------



## Dan94

ashmo said:


> No I didn't go for a consultation in the UK, if you want that you have to wait a bit for a slot and you'll have to pay and it will only last 10 minutes so its not really worth it, you'll have exactly the same thing in Poland.
> 
> £1400 fixed no matter how bad it is.


fair enough mate.

so literally contact the surgery, they give you an appointment, then you just hop on a plane and go?

thats well priced, I read another journal where it was 2.5k


----------



## ashmo

Dan94 said:


> fair enough mate.
> 
> so literally contact the surgery, they give you an appointment, then you just hop on a plane and go?


Yep its really simple I was shocked :thumb: they send you a simple pre-medical questionnaire and that's it really.

You need to get your bloods done you ether get it done there I think they charge £20 or get it free on the NHS which I did they just want your red blood count and liver function.

4-6 weeks recovery, the first week is the worst.


----------



## Dan94

ashmo said:


> Yep its really simple I was shocked :thumb: they send you a simple pre-medical questionnaire and that's it really.
> 
> You need to get your bloods done you ether get it done there I think they charge £20 or get it free on the NHS which I did they just want your red blood count and liver function.
> 
> 4-6 weeks recovery, the first week is the worst.


so get bloods done, book appointment, fill in questionnaire, confirm appointment, go poland, get it done, come back and recover lol

sounds simple!

do you just massage for a few weeks for recovery or do you have to take anything?


----------



## ashmo

Dan94 said:


> so get bloods done, book appointment, fill in questionnaire, confirm appointment, go poland, get it done, come back and recover lol
> 
> sounds simple!
> 
> do you just massage for a few weeks for recovery or do you have to take anything?


Didn't touch my nipples for the first week ha, not allowed to get them wet, then in the 2nd week slowly start to massage them with bio oil or something similar, do this every day for 10 minutes for few weeks. You need to wear a compression vest 247 for the first month then I used it just at night for another month or so.

You may need to pop to your GP or local nurse after few weeks to check the stitches even know they are dissolvable sometimes they don't fully dissolve...


----------



## Dan94

ashmo said:


> Didn't touch my nipples for the first week ha, not allowed to get them wet, then in the 2nd week slowly start to massage them with bio oil or something similar, do this every day for 10 minutes for few weeks. You need to wear a compression vest 247 for the first month then I used it just at night for another month or so.
> 
> You may need to pop to your GP or local nurse after few weeks to check the stitches even know they are dissolvable sometimes they don't fully dissolve...


is the vest comfortable or get quite sweaty with it?

okay mate cheers


----------



## ashmo

Dan94 said:


> is the vest comfortable or get quite sweaty with it?
> 
> okay mate cheers


You need to buy a better one from the clinic it costs £60 as the one they give you is not very user friendly ha its light to wear. It says hand wash only but I put it in the washing machine loads of times and its fine dry's quick as well.


----------



## Dan94

ashmo said:


> You need to buy a better one from the clinic it costs £60 as the one they give you is not very user friendly ha its light to wear. It says hand wash only but I put it in the washing machine loads of times and its fine dry's quick as well.


cheers man for answering questions


----------



## ashmo

No worries.


----------



## butwhat

ashmo said:


> No worries.


In one of your previous threads you said that tamoxifen got rid of most of your gyno and your chest was pretty flat but in the pre-OP pics your gyno still looks pretty bad...

Does tamoxifen/raloxifen really work? unless your gyno was really bad, it doesn't look like it did much for you


----------



## ashmo

butwhat said:


> In one of your previous threads you said that tamoxifen got rid of most of your gyno and your chest was pretty flat but in the pre-OP pics your gyno still looks pretty bad...
> 
> Does tamoxifen/raloxifen really work? unless your gyno was really bad, it doesn't look like it did much for you


It did not change the shape of my chest but it did shrink the gyno mass.


----------



## Dan94

Just out of interest mate, I take it you did some looking around, what was the cheapest you found in the UK?


----------



## ashmo

Dan94 said:


> Just out of interest mate, I take it you did some looking around, what was the cheapest you found in the UK?


£4500


----------



## Dan94

ashmo said:


> £4500


****ing hell mate, ridiculous ain't it


----------



## spsjkin1

Hi Ashmo, how long after surgery did Adam say you could have sex? Getting my op done in two weeks.


----------



## ashmo

spsjkin1 said:


> Hi Ashmo, how long after surgery did Adam say you could have sex? Getting my op done in two weeks.


Didn't really ask him that :laugh: 2 weeks should be fine for doggy :thumb:


----------



## spsjkin1

Do you have to shave your chest beforehand?


----------



## BetterThanYou

spsjkin1 said:


> Do you have to shave your chest beforehand?


are you serious? :huh:


----------



## decksfuture

Hi Ashmo,

How are you doing mate? How is your chest looking now? I have my operation on 19th Dec 2014 with Dr Adam Kalecinski and is very worried. Please provide me tips and suggestions.


----------



## ashmo

decksfuture said:


> Hi Ashmo,
> 
> How are you doing mate? How is your chest looking now? I have my operation on 19th Dec 2014 with Dr Adam Kalecinski and is very worried. Please provide me tips and suggestions.


Yes its still good, very happy I got it done, just read my first post all the tips are there.


----------



## WhizzKid

ashmo said:


> Yes its still good, very happy I got it done, just read my first post all the tips are there.


Hello mate- posted on your thread a while back. Finally had mine done and couldnt be happy... but... Scar tissue us building up more on the left pec and its pushing the nip out :/ Hows yours? I know you said you had an issue with scar tissue a while back. Has it gone down?


----------



## ashmo

WhizzKid said:


> Hello mate- posted on your thread a while back. Finally had mine done and couldnt be happy... but... Scar tissue us building up more on the left pec and its pushing the nip out :/ Hows yours? I know you said you had an issue with scar tissue a while back. Has it gone down?


Yep its nearly all gone not 100% just massage every day.


----------



## decksfuture

Dear Ashmo,

Thank you so much mate for your quick response. I have read your post and it's so explanatory and you have done it so nicely.

Ashmo can you please tell me how long does it take to be fully recovered? when will my chest will look and feel normal? is your chest now absolutely normal? Thank you Ashmo for getting in touch with me. As you already know that it is a big decision and a fellow brother like you will be able to help me. Thanks Ashmo : >


----------



## Dan94

ashmo said:


> Yep its nearly all gone not 100% just massage every day.


How much longer have you gotta massage for?


----------



## ashmo

Dan94 said:


> How much longer have you gotta massage for?


At least a year I would say.


----------



## Dan94

ashmo said:


> At least a year I would say.


What creams/vitamins do you use?


----------



## ashmo

Dan94 said:


> What creams/vitamins do you use?


For the first 3-6 months or so just Bio Oil.


----------



## Dan94

How are things now mate?

It's only been 8 weeks and I barely have a scare anymore, top notch from my surgeon (touch wood).


----------



## ashmo

Dan94 said:


> How are things now mate?
> 
> It's only been 8 weeks and I barely have a scare anymore, top notch from my surgeon (touch wood).


Pretty much sorted :thumbup1:


----------



## Lampenaughts

Thanks for the writeup mate, this really gave me the confidence to go ahead and book mine.

I have just had my surgery and have written about it:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-and-health/296682-gynecomastia-poland-operation-14-05-15-hematoma-complication-noa-clinic-photos.html


----------



## philippeb

@ashmo

When you had the glands removed, does that mean you can never get gyno once more ?
Looking in to getting one myself, but if it can appear once more i will wait until its worse.

Thanks


----------



## TommyBananas

philippeb said:


> @ashmo
> 
> When you had the glands removed, does that mean you can never get gyno once more ?
> Looking in to getting one myself, but if it can appear once more i will wait until its worse.
> 
> Thanks


It ccan always come back.


----------



## ashmo

> @ashmo
> 
> When you had the glands removed, does that mean you can never get gyno once more ?
> Looking in to getting one myself, but if it can appear once more i will wait until its worse.
> 
> Thanks


In theory it shouldn't come back, but there is always a possibility.


----------



## philippeb

TommyBananas said:


> It ccan always come back.


@ashmo
Ok, so, If i remove my glands, there is a lower chance it will come back ?

Or to put it simple, did yours come back ?


----------



## ashmo

> @ashmo
> Ok, so, If i remove my glands, there is a lower chance it will come back ?
> 
> Or to put it simple, did yours come back ?


Mine hasn't come back but its like anything, you can get cancer removed but it can still come back....


----------



## philippeb

ashmo said:


> Mine hasn't come back but its like anything, you can get cancer removed but it can still come back....


True, i just thought it where connected to the glands.
So i was doing the math like: -Glands = decrease in chance of gyno.

Or does glands regrow ?


----------



## sw337y

Has anybody had gyno operation from poland recently?

I checked his facebook page and say breast rreduction £2700 or is that for a woman's reduction


----------



## ashmo

sw337y said:


> Has anybody had gyno operation from poland recently?
> 
> I checked his facebook page and say breast rreduction £2700 or is that for a woman's reduction


 Look on their site http://europesurgery.co.uk/


----------



## jimbo83

Had my surgery yesterday, quite painful afterwards but not too bad, my god it looks different already!


----------



## swole troll

@ashmo @jimbo83

i got my surgery and flights booked for summer 2017

just wondering where you guys stayed? want to book somewhere local cheap as pos since its hardly a 'holiday'

EDIT -

no worries just booked in with orbita


----------



## ashmo

swole troll said:


> @ashmo @jimbo83
> 
> i got my surgery and flights booked for summer 2017
> 
> just wondering where you guys stayed? want to book somewhere local cheap as pos since its hardly a 'holiday'
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> no worries just booked in with orbita


 A lot recommend the Puro Hotel


----------



## testonator

Have Noa-clinic changed to Europesurgery?

They no longer have an apartment?

I've been in contact with Medimel earlier but the lack of answers on my questions etc has made me look for alternatives. Your stories has made me lean towards this clinic you are talking about instead. How long did it take for you to get a booked time?


----------



## ashmo

testonator said:


> Have Noa-clinic changed to Europesurgery?
> 
> They no longer have an apartment?
> 
> I've been in contact with Medimel earlier but the lack of answers on my questions etc has made me look for alternatives. Your stories has made me lean towards this clinic you are talking about instead. How long did it take for you to get a booked time?


 They are the same people, think there is usually about a 6 month wait.



Baka said:


> i'm interested too , my gyno is progesterone gyno (high progesterone levels that i can't lower) , my pectoral are looking more and more like tits round and big , lump under left nipple too.
> 
> So they do really great work? do we have to do bloodworks etc before going there?


 They can do bloods there think they charge £20


----------



## art234

Its a shame that my post wasn't approved by a moderator , possibly because I pasted some links , anyway , You guys are overpaying for this surgery in Poland , Im Polish and had it done there in a private hospital , the average price is less than half , I would say in many cases three times less of what I see on this forum .


----------



## SuperRips

A Polish guy who comes in the gym told me the same a while back, said I paid 3 times the going rate.

Still worth it for me though as nearly 1 yr on it was the best decision I ever made.

I stayed at the royal apartments (is that what it's called)


----------



## art234

SuperRips said:


> A Polish guy who comes in the gym told me the same a while back, said I paid 3 times the going rate.
> 
> Still worth it for me though as nearly 1 yr on it was the best decision I ever made.
> 
> I stayed at the royal apartments (is that what it's called)


 Maybe worth it but wouldn't You prefer to pay 3 times less or at least half , btw I'm not a surgeon or work for any clinic just making people aware what it really costs , don't like being ripped off and Im sure nobody does, although not sure whats in the package that people have included (flights , hotels , )ect but still way to much , It should cost in the region of mid hundreds not more and thats plastic surgeon in a private clinic .


----------



## pandapop

Might be worth mentioning that comparing the 'going rate' in the UK vs Poland isn't really valid. Adam at Noa/EuropeSurgery is GMC registered and trained/worked in the UK. You could pay 1/3 of the price, but god knows who'd be doing it and what sort of training they'd received


----------



## sw337y

art234 said:


> Its a shame that my post wasn't approved by a moderator , possibly because I pasted some links , anyway , You guys are overpaying for this surgery in Poland , Im Polish and had it done there in a private hospital , the average price is less than half , I would say in many cases three times less of what I see on this forum .


 whereabouts did you get this done and did they do a good job with the stitching up


----------



## sw337y

his guys I'm currently looking to get gyno surgery done in Poland. I like the sound of noaclinic but few of the latest posts are saying they got there's done a lot cheaper from private hospitals in Poland. can anyone offer me any info please.

thanks in advance


----------



## art234

sw337y said:


> whereabouts did you get this done and did they do a good job with the stitching up


 I had it done here http://www.sanivitas.pl/przychodnia-bytom/cennik/#ui-id-19 , the price is between 3000 - 4000 pln , it more or less £800 , He is a plastic surgeon and a really good one , he did a great job with stitching , you wouldn't be able to tell , i had the entire gland removed as i use steroids and don't want to have this growing back anymore , You gonna need a polish friend to help you out with translation as they don't speak english .

http://www.selmedic.pl/index.html - this guy is the same price but the waiting list is massive , everyone goes there but for me it was a bit far from where i have a house in Poland , hence I have picked the other one .


----------



## swole troll

had reconfirmation on my op today (i asked them to reconfirm as i booked last year)

ill start up a short 4-6 week log from pre op to being able to train full body again

i went with noa incase i didnt already mention it earlier itt


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

swole troll said:


> had reconfirmation on my op today (i asked them to reconfirm as i booked last year)
> 
> *ill start up a short 4-6 week log* from pre op to being able to train full body again
> 
> i went with noa incase i didnt already mention it earlier itt


 Another log! @Quackerz is that you?


----------



## swole troll

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Another log! @Quackerz is that you?


 i like my dear diaries

they make me feel as though i have an audience interested in the food i eat or the metal i move from a to b


----------



## sw337y

art234 said:


> I had it done here http://www.sanivitas.pl/przychodnia-bytom/cennik/#ui-id-19 , the price is between 3000 - 4000 pln , it more or less £800 , He is a plastic surgeon and a really good one , he did a great job with stitching , you wouldn't be able to tell , i had the entire gland removed as i use steroids and don't want to have this growing back anymore , You gonna need a polish friend to help you out with translation as they don't speak english .
> 
> http://www.selmedic.pl/index.html - this guy is the same price but the waiting list is massive , everyone goes there but for me it was a bit far from where i have a house in Poland , hence I have picked the other one .


 that's a great price. I'm stuck for a Polish speaking friend to help translation. I was all happy with reading about noaclinic but after reading your post I'd feel abit ripped off now.


----------



## art234

sw337y said:


> that's a great price. I'm stuck for a Polish speaking friend to help translation. I was all happy with reading about noaclinic but after reading your post I'd feel abit ripped off now.


 I guess its Your choice (find a polish friend , plenty of them out there), but at least you have an option now , there is no way on gods earth that this should cost £2k in Poland , its 10k in pln , just to give You a perspective , a woman breasts augmentation costs , between 10-15k pln , and you paying that for gyno removal , ridicules .


----------



## sw337y

art234 said:


> I guess its Your choice (find a polish friend , plenty of them out there), but at least you have an option now , there is no way on gods earth that this should cost £2k in Poland , its 10k in pln , just to give You a perspective , a woman breasts augmentation costs , between 10-15k pln , and you paying that for gyno removal , ridicules .


 yea that's definitely pricey when it's put like that. thanks for your info mate I'll try go down your route and if that fails I'll have to go to noa. suppose it's still a lot cheaper than UK prices still


----------



## sw337y

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Another log! @Quackerz is that you?


 OK that'd be awesome thanks. how long is the waiting list ??


----------



## swole troll

sw337y said:


> OK that'd be awesome thanks. how long is the waiting list ??


----------



## sw337y

swole troll said:


>


 haha. your name says it all too.

can one not ask a simple question and get a simple answer? ???


----------



## sw337y

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Another log! @Quackerz is that you?


 did you go through the professional beauty/ europe surgery agent as I've been on the noa website and its all in Polish and can't navigate through it.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

sw337y said:


> did you go through the professional beauty/ europe surgery agent as I've been on the noa website and its all in Polish and can't navigate through it.


 Wrong person mate, speak to @swole troll


----------



## swole troll

sw337y said:


> did you go through the professional beauty/ europe surgery agent as I've been on the noa website and its all in Polish and can't navigate through it.


 https://www.plastyczna.com/en

used them


----------



## sw337y

swole troll said:


> https://www.plastyczna.com/en
> 
> used them


 thanks dude


----------



## swole troll

sw337y said:


> thanks dude


 If you're unsure wait 5 weeks and I'll start up a short log on it all

I leave start of July


----------



## Sasnak

swole troll said:


> If you're unsure wait 5 weeks and I'll start up a short log on it all
> 
> I leave start of July


 Your logs are arguably the best in here, although I can't say I'm looking forward to the @DTA style surgery pics :thumbup1:


----------



## sw337y

swole troll said:


> If you're unsure wait 5 weeks and I'll start up a short log on it all
> 
> I leave start of July


 yea that'd be great. I'd be looking to get it done in couple month anyway so it'd be good to hear from your experience. have you got accommodation and taxis sorted or do they do all that for you


----------



## swole troll

sw337y said:


> yea that'd be great. I'd be looking to get it done in couple month anyway so it'd be good to hear from your experience. have you got accommodation and taxis sorted or do they do all that for you


 They sort taxi frm airport to hotel then from hotel to surgery, theb youre on your own

I booked my own hotel

It's called orbita, it was reasonably priced and a stones throw from the clinic

I'm there 4 days so hopefully get to have a look around post op as well


----------



## sw337y

swole troll said:


> They sort taxi frm airport to hotel then from hotel to surgery, theb youre on your own
> 
> I booked my own hotel
> 
> It's called orbita, it was reasonably priced and a stones throw from the clinic
> 
> I'm there 4 days so hopefully get to have a look around post op as well


 that sounds good. be pretty difficult trying to arrange your own taxis and I'm sure the hotel will be happy enough to phone 1 for you to avoid the language barrier. be pretty hard for me with having a north east accent lol. who is doing your surgery? I was wanting Adam to do mine


----------



## swole troll

sw337y said:


> that sounds good. be pretty difficult trying to arrange your own taxis and I'm sure the hotel will be happy enough to phone 1 for you to avoid the language barrier. be pretty hard for me with having a north east accent lol. who is doing your surgery? I was wanting Adam to do mine


 No idea mate

I think it's a find out on the day affair tbh

Not worried who though, they're all of the same standard there and it's a simple op


----------



## sw337y

swole troll said:


> No idea mate
> 
> I think it's a find out on the day affair tbh
> 
> Not worried who though, they're all of the same standard there and it's a simple op


 yea true it is a simple op. just hope it don't keep me out of work too long with being self employed. I'm looking forward to reading your logs.


----------



## swole troll

you know the more ive mulled it over the more pissed off ive gotten at the guy earlier itt that said they refused to remove the entire glands

i mean pissed off to the point that i may just take my money and go elsewhere if thats the case

im in no immediate rush, my glands are only visible when very lean and to those actually looking for gyno and even then its fa

the whole point is you want the gland out so that they cant grow again

not just a 'trim'

ill be honest with them and say i use gear and it will just grow back so id need another op but dont have thousands to blow each year on getting them shrank down so if they dont want to do the actual job then ill find a surgeon that will cater to the buyer


----------



## swole troll

@ashmo do you have any experience with this? did they remove your glands entirely or do they just cut a bit back (see above post)


----------



## swole troll

@Jeebo did noa clinic perform a full gland removal on you ?


----------



## Jeebo

swole troll said:


> @Jeebo did noa clinic perform a full gland removal on you ?


 I went to medimel but yes they did perform full gland removal


----------



## ashmo

swole troll said:


> @ashmo do you have any experience with this? did they remove your glands entirely or do they just cut a bit back (see above post)


 I believe total gland removal but I could be wrong, I actually didn't ask.


----------



## swole troll

@jimbo83 didnt you go to noa as well, did they perform full gland removal?


----------



## sw337y

swole troll said:


> No idea mate
> 
> I think it's a find out on the day affair tbh
> 
> Not worried who though, they're all of the same standard there and it's a simple op


 yea true it is a simple op. just hope it don't keep me out of work too long with being self employed. I'm looking forward to reading your logs.


----------



## sw337y

so I've been in touch with naoclinic and send pics to be told I might need extended surgery with skin removal and nipped areola transplation? ??

so does that mean they are going to take my whole nipple off to remove gland then stitch back on


----------



## ashmo

sw337y said:


> so I've been in touch with naoclinic and send pics to be told I might need extended surgery with skin removal and nipped areola transplation? ??
> 
> so does that mean they are going to take my whole nipple off to remove gland then stitch back on


 Best to ask them to clarify.


----------



## Retteb

ashmo said:


> It did not change the shape of my chest but it did shrink the gyno mass.


 how does that mean? surely shrinking gyno would change appearance and shape? just curious as looking into the same surgery


----------



## Titch1983

ashmo said:


> 2 Weeks Post OP Update:
> 
> Started my Bio-Oil daily massage, was a bit odd feeling as there were some random hard areas of my chest and could not really push down hard right over my nipple and along the cut area but still didn't hurt spent about 5 minutes working it in, will let the missis do it after few days ha
> 
> Pics:
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/e1r0kqhtl/IMG_0993.jpg
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/46zveidvd/IMG_0994.jpg
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/futx92309/IMG_0995.jpg


 Looks really good pal, mch improvement !


----------



## sw337y

how's everyone's post op going? ? I'm hoping to get booked in soon for mine done but mostly worried about losing work as I'm a subcontractor. how long you guys been off work due to op


----------



## Retteb

bump- any updates?


----------



## 66983

Well after some deliberation - I've gone ahead and booked my gyno surgery at the Noa clinic in late November :mellow:


----------



## sw337y

Sparkey said:


> Well after some deliberation - I've gone ahead and booked my gyno surgery at the Noa clinic in late November :mellow:


 did you use the professional beauty website to get booked in etc


----------



## 66983

sw337y said:


> did you use the professional beauty website to get booked in etc


 Yes bud.


----------



## sw337y

Sparkey said:


> Yes bud.


 I've just booked in for 19th Dec. thought id use xmas holidays to shorten the time off work with being self employed subcontractor . need to book flights to confirm so away we go. best of luck dude. keep me posted as your 1 step ahead me now. cheers


----------



## 66983

sw337y said:


> I've just booked in for 19th Dec. thought id use xmas holidays to shorten the time off work with being self employed subcontractor . need to book flights to confirm so away we go. best of luck dude. keep me posted as your 1 step ahead me now. cheers


 Flights for me were a nightmare, I thought I'd only be there for 3 days max but Ryanair only fly to Wroclaw once a week , so I'm there for 5 days (on my own) :mellow:


----------



## sw337y

f**k. I'll miss Xmas day


----------



## 66983

sw337y said:


> f**k. I'll miss Xmas day


 Your flights could be quite expensive with it being the xmas holidays?


----------



## sw337y

120 quid I was quoted. how'd your op go


----------



## 66983

sw337y said:


> 120 quid I was quoted. how'd your op go


 Its not till late November.


----------



## sw337y

Sparkey said:


> Its not till late November.


 how' your op go? I'm booked in 19th dec


----------



## 66983

sw337y said:


> how' your op go? I'm booked in 19th dec


 Great bud, best thing I ever did!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/306496-my-noa-clinic-poland-gyno-surgery-experience-211117/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5804339&embedComment=5804339&embedDo=findComment#comment-5804339


----------



## sw337y

Sparkey said:


> Great bud, best thing I ever did!
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/306496-my-noa-clinic-poland-gyno-surgery-experience-211117/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5804339&embedComment=5804339&embedDo=findComment#comment-5804339


 that'sa great write up. I can't wait to get mine done and dusted and get back to work after the new year. thanks


----------



## 66983

sw337y said:


> that'sa great write up. I can't wait to get mine done and dusted and get back to work after the new year. thanks


 I'm currently conversing via PM with a lad who's literally just arrived there this morning.

If you have any concerns or questions, feel free to give me a shout.


----------



## sw337y

Sparkey said:


> I'm currently conversing via PM with a lad who's literally just arrived there this morning.
> 
> If you have any concerns or questions, feel free to give me a shout.


 thanks much appreciated. I'm more concerned about how long it'l keep me off work for as I've got the have a bigger op than usual I need skin removal and nipple areola transplation? ??


----------



## 66983

sw337y said:


> thanks much appreciated. I'm more concerned about how long it'l keep me off work for as I've got the have a bigger op than usual I need skin removal and nipple areola transplation? ??


 I would imagine you'll be able to go straight back to work wearing the compression garment.

I had mine done on the Tuesday, stayed while Friday and was back at work the following Monday.

Have a look on www.gynocomastia.org on the UK section, someone will have had the same done and be in a better position to comment.


----------



## sw337y

Sparkey said:


> I would imagine you'll be able to go straight back to work wearing the compression garment.
> 
> I had mine done on the Tuesday, stayed while Friday and was back at work the following Monday.
> 
> Have a look on www.gynocomastia.org on the UK section, someone will have had the same done and be in a better position to comment.


 what kind of work do you do


----------



## 66983

sw337y said:


> what kind of work do you do


 Not heavy bud,

Just trained chest tonight , it's 2 weeks tomorrow since I had op.

Done flat bench at about 40% usual and incline dumbells at about same.

Trained with vest off but put it straight back on after.

Felt great just doing something.


----------



## sw337y

Sparkey said:


> Not heavy bud,
> 
> Just trained chest tonight , it's 2 weeks tomorrow since I had op.
> 
> Done flat bench at about 40% usual and incline dumbells at about same.
> 
> Trained with vest off but put it straight back on after.
> 
> Felt great just doing something.


 I'm a plasterer so as you can imagine carrying bags of plaster and buckets of water etc it' pretty physically demanding.

but your more less straight back at it so that makes me feel hell lot better

I've took a week off early so be 3wks by time I get back to work


----------



## sw337y

so I'm here now. arrived yesterday thinking wtf it' snowing and no sign of Chris the taxi driver. few minutes a guy walking around with a sign with my name on showed up and took me to the accommodation and showed me around a it. due to go in tomorrow 19th so had the day to kill by myself. went to magnolia big shopping centre pretty cool. but sat not knowing what to do with myself now. had a walk around and found the clinic so know where to go in the morning. it' not even a 5 min walk away. any questions fire away I'll answer best I can


----------



## 66983

sw337y said:


> so I'm here now. arrived yesterday thinking wtf it' snowing and no sign of Chris the taxi driver. few minutes a guy walking around with a sign with my name on showed up and took me to the accommodation and showed me around a it. due to go in tomorrow 19th so had the day to kill by myself. went to magnolia big shopping centre pretty cool. but sat not knowing what to do with myself now. had a walk around and found the clinic so know where to go in the morning. it' not even a 5 min walk away. any questions fire away I'll answer best I can


 How did it go bud?

Did you have lipo as well as full gland removal?

Do you feel like a 'Victoria's Secret' model with your new sexy vest on? :lol:

There a pita, luckily only had to wear mine for 2 weeks as I didn't have any lipo.


----------



## sw337y

Sparkey said:


> How did it go bud?
> 
> Did you have lipo as well as full gland removal?
> 
> Do you feel like a 'Victoria's Secret' model with your new sexy vest on? :lol:
> 
> There a pita, luckily only had to wear mine for 2 weeks as I didn't have any lipo.


 yea had full gland and lipo. these vests are so sexy ha. not much pain just stiff like I've spent 2 hours bench pressing


----------



## sw337y

back home now. woke up in clinic yesterday morning and feel fine in fct I've been putting a shelf up today. anybody thinking about it just go do it you'l have a good time in wroclaw too. treat it as a little holiday. on the plus side this vest will keep me warm over the winter months. I'm so happy I got it done


----------



## Baka

Sparkey said:


> Not heavy bud,
> 
> Just trained chest tonight , it's 2 weeks tomorrow since I had op.
> 
> Done flat bench at about 40% usual and incline dumbells at about same.
> 
> Trained with vest off but put it straight back on after.
> 
> Felt great just doing something.


 i'd like to do it too.

I finally have the money.

I'm really gyno prone , i'm wondering if i take D-bol after gyno reduction if i'll get the gyno back even if i ask them to get rid of all the gland.

What about you ? will you take aromatising AAS ?


----------



## Baka

sw337y said:


> back home now. woke up in clinic yesterday morning and feel fine in fct I've been putting a shelf up today. anybody thinking about it just go do it you'l have a good time in wroclaw too. treat it as a little holiday. on the plus side this vest will keep me warm over the winter months. I'm so happy I got it done


 what about the flight?

Direct flight ?


----------



## 66983

Baka said:


> i'd like to do it too.
> 
> I finally have the money.
> 
> I'm really gyno prone , i'm wondering if i take D-bol after gyno reduction if i'll get the gyno back even if i ask them to get rid of all the gland.
> 
> What about you ? will you take aromatising AAS ?


 Currently on 1g test, 600 deca and 300 NPP with no a.i.

Not even the slightest nipple twitch.

@swole troll used dbol after his surgery with no problems.


----------



## Baka

Sparkey said:


> Currently on 1g test, 600 deca and 300 NPP with no a.i.
> 
> Not even the slightest nipple twitch.
> 
> @swole troll used dbol after his surgery with no problems.


 that's perfect! the dream for someone who s gyno prone !

i will never use high doses , but 10mg dbol pre w ive used it for 10 days , and i loved it. but gyno got worse even with letro ralox nolva haha

How was the flight? i mean is there a direct flight?

Did he took 100% of your gyno? mine is glandular and like fatty one too , some gland with the 'fat' even if i'm low BF , high progesterone gave me that fat kind of gyno. never used tren or other , just test mast

IF he took 100% of the gland , does it look good or is there a kind of hole?

cheers mate


----------



## 66983

Baka said:


> that's perfect! the dream for someone who s gyno prone !
> 
> i will never use high doses , but 10mg dbol pre w ive used it for 10 days , and i loved it. but gyno got worse even with letro ralox nolva haha
> 
> How was the flight? i mean is there a direct flight?
> 
> Did he took 100% of your gyno? mine is glandular and like fatty one too , some gland with the 'fat' even if i'm low BF , high progesterone gave me that fat kind of gyno. never used tren or other , just test mast
> 
> IF he took 100% of the gland , does it look good or is there a kind of hole?
> 
> cheers mate


 Flightwise, where are you based?

It was a direct flight, I used www.ryanair.com/gb/en/

Yes he took the full gland out, I didn't have lipo as he said there was no fat to take.

Have a look at this video, it will show you exactly what they do:

Also ave a look at his other videos as you may find someone who's gyno looks like your own.

https://www.youtube.com/user/DrJonathanLebowitz/videos

My chest just looks normal again, I do have a little scar tissue behind my right nipple but I'm massaging that every day and its getting smaller.


----------



## sw337y

Baka said:


> what about the flight?
> 
> Direct flight ?


 I live next to Newcastle so 15 min drive to airport then straight to wroclaw then taxi driver takes you to accomdation so pretty much yea


----------



## Baka

great thanks!

i'm from France , it looks like there s no direct flight from my city but it's ok.

I'd like to do it , got the money but i have to find the perfect time.

Sparkey , how long will you wait before training again?

Was your gyno a big one ? mine isnt big and i'm scared they will refuse it. they still didnt reply to my emails


----------



## 66983

Baka said:


> great thanks!
> 
> i'm from France , it looks like there s no direct flight from my city but it's ok.
> 
> I'd like to do it , got the money but i have to find the perfect time.
> 
> Sparkey , how long will you wait before training again?
> 
> Was your gyno a big one ? mine isnt big and i'm scared they will refuse it. they still didnt reply to my emails


 My first training session was 15 days after surgery.

No it wasn't big , was literally just the gland.

Email Dave direct at Europe surgery.

[email protected]


----------



## Baka

Sparkey said:


> My first training session was 15 days after surgery.
> 
> No it wasn't big , was literally just the gland.
> 
> Email Dave direct at Europe surgery.
> 
> [email protected]


 thanks bro

Was it long before they replied to you by email?

i'd really like to get rid of it , i've been thinking of it for 6 years and during these 6 years it grew even more.

i can imagine how great you felt when you saw the results and knowing you won't bother with gyno anymore even when you'll take aromatising compounds


----------



## 66983

Baka said:


> thanks bro
> 
> Was it long before they replied to you by email?
> 
> i'd really like to get rid of it , i've been thinking of it for 6 years and during these 6 years it grew even more.
> 
> i can imagine how great you felt when you saw the results and knowing you won't bother with gyno anymore even when you'll take aromatising compounds


 They replied within a day or so, then after they accepted my photos, gave me 4 dates to choose from, all within 4 weeks of the first email.

It is a good feeling to know you don't have to worry anymore, personally it was more psychological than anything, it just prayed on my mind all the time.


----------



## Baka

Sparkey said:


> They replied within a day or so, then after they accepted my photos, gave me 4 dates to choose from, all within 4 weeks of the first email.
> 
> It is a good feeling to know you don't have to worry anymore, personally it was more psychological than anything, it just prayed on my mind all the time.


 nice 

They didnt reply since a week , i sent one more directly with my email adress to the adress you sent me but nothing yet.

I think 2 months ago i sent them a mail because i was interested , and they never replied..

weird


----------



## 66983

Baka said:


> nice
> 
> They didnt reply since a week , i sent one more directly with my email adress to the adress you sent me but nothing yet.
> 
> I think 2 months ago i sent them a mail because i was interested , and they never replied..
> 
> weird


 Try direct as well:

https://www.noaclinic.pl/contact

You can email direct at:

[email protected]


----------



## Baka

Sparkey said:


> Try direct as well:
> 
> https://www.noaclinic.pl/contact


 done  let's see

thanks for your help


----------



## Baka

i think i'll get to NOA clinic end of february  i really want to get rid of it even though it small i won't have to worry about it for the rest of my life.. for 2k £ it's worth it.


----------



## sw337y

Baka said:


> i think i'll get to NOA clinic end of february  i really want to get rid of it even though it small i won't have to worry about it for the rest of my life.. for 2k £ it's worth it.


 it's well worth it plus youll have a good visit


----------



## Baka

@Sparkey @ashmo @sw337y @swole troll

So I'm maybe going there in march , the problems are :

- I need full gland removal and full lipo too , and from what I've read it seems like they take the gland easily but the lipo isn't made correctly or at all , I need to change the shape of my chest because it starts to going 'down' and getting rounder , it's more important than the gland removal under my nipple.

- I have some sports tests in April , if I get my gyno removed the 20th of march will I be able to do some push ups/pull ups , in April? like mid April?

Some people say they can train under a month , some others can't for months so I don't know if that can be a problem.

-taking TB-500 will help for recovery ? I want to take some since months for my shoulders problems and maybe I'll take it for better recovery during the post op.

-The person I'm talking too via email doesn't look 'professional' , I hope it's a serious company .

Thanks for your help


----------



## swole troll

Baka said:


> @Sparkey @ashmo @sw337y @swole troll
> 
> So I'm maybe going there in march , the problems are :
> 
> - I need full gland removal and full lipo too , and from what I've read it seems like they take the gland easily but the lipo isn't made correctly or at all , I need to change the shape of my chest because it starts to going 'down' and getting rounder , it's more important than the gland removal under my nipple.
> 
> - I have some sports tests in April , if I get my gyno removed the 20th of march will I be able to do some push ups/pull ups , in April? like mid April?
> 
> Some people say they can train under a month , some others can't for months so I don't know if that can be a problem.
> 
> -taking TB-500 will help for recovery ? I want to take some since months for my shoulders problems and maybe I'll take it for better recovery during the post op.
> 
> -The person I'm talking too via email doesn't look 'professional' , I hope it's a serious company .
> 
> Thanks for your help


 everyone youve tagged to my knowledge has had the operation at that clinic with no complications

theyre professional, english just isnt their first language

i think your push up goals could be a bit ambitious particularly since you are having lipo also there will be a bigger space between your skin and pec and pumping the area full of blood is not a good idea

lose 4-6 weeks training to spend a life time without gyno? seems worth it to me

the amount of SERM's and AI's i use to have to take to control certain cycles was expensive, unhealthy, stressful and came with its own set of sides

once you have this done and you are on the other side all healed up your only regret will be not having it done sooner


----------



## Baka

swole troll said:


> everyone youve tagged to my knowledge has had the operation at that clinic with no complications
> 
> theyre professional, english just isnt their first language
> 
> i think your push up goals could be a bit ambitious particularly since you are having lipo also there will be a bigger space between your skin and pec and pumping the area full of blood is not a good idea
> 
> lose 4-6 weeks training to spend a life time without gyno? seems worth it to me
> 
> the amount of SERM's and AI's i use to have to take to control certain cycles was expensive, unhealthy, stressful and came with its own set of sides
> 
> once you have this done and you are on the other side all healed up your only regret will be not having gotten it done sooner


 thanks

lipo will take more time to heal so.

I'm thinking like you , I'm still on ralox and aro ED since more then a year , and I don't think it's healthy at all.. I'm not even cycling just small doses of test that totally sucks.

I'm on the road of getting healthier , I don't want to use SERM and less AI , blood donations , more cardio.

How long did you wait before training ? 4 weeks? TB500 can be useful?


----------



## 66983

Tell them exactly what you want and they will do their best to accomodate you.

I only wore the vest for 2 weeks and was back training 15 days after surgery.

I had no lipo at all, just gland removal.

Before surgery I couldn't go above 200mg wk test or nipples were on fire, after surgery and I'm currently on 1.2g test and 900 deca with no a.i and no nipple problems at all.

I had no idea just how much my labido was smashed until after the surgery and on full cycle.

Wife keeps kicking me into the spare room because I'm just constantly after it lol.


----------



## swole troll

Baka said:


> thanks
> 
> lipo will take more time to heal so.
> 
> I'm thinking like you , I'm still on ralox and aro ED since more then a year , and I don't think it's healthy at all.. I'm not even cycling just small doses of test that totally sucks.
> 
> I'm on the road of getting healthier , I don't want to use SERM and less AI , blood donations , more cardio.
> 
> How long did you wait before training ? 4 weeks? TB500 can be useful?


 everything in here mate

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/301785-gyno-removal/?do=embed


----------



## Baka

Sparkey said:


> Tell them exactly what you want and they will do their best to accomodate you.
> 
> I only wore the vest for 2 weeks and was back training 15 days after surgery.
> 
> I had no lipo at all, just gland removal.
> 
> Before surgery I couldn't go above 200mg wk test or nipples were in fire, after surgery and I'm currently on 1.2g test and 900 deca with no a.i and no nipple problems at all.
> 
> I had no idea just how much my labido was smashed until after the surgery and on full cycle.
> 
> Wife keeps kicking me into the spare room because I'm just constantly after it lol.


 feels like you , I'll do it and I'll keep in touch with you guys !


----------



## ashmo

*5 years on thought I would just let you know this was the best decision I ever made and would do it all over again if needed :thumbup1: *


----------



## Baka

ashmo said:


> *5 years on thought I would just let you know this was the best decision I ever made and would do it all over again if needed :thumbup1: *


 no scar tissue at all?

I still didnt do it , money problem but as soon as I get enough I'll go.

I'd need lipo more then glandular cutting , I wonder if it's visible that I got surgery post op


----------



## ashmo

Baka said:


> no scar tissue at all?
> 
> I still didnt do it , money problem but as soon as I get enough I'll go.
> 
> I'd need lipo more then glandular cutting , I wonder if it's visible that I got surgery post op


 Nope no tissue build up, massage took care of all that.


----------



## Baka

ashmo said:


> Nope no tissue build up, massage took care of all that.


 You didn't train for 4 weeks or more?

Did you use some peptides/supplements to have a better/faster healing?

Did you have glandular gyno or progesterone gyno( looking like fat) ?


----------



## ashmo

Baka said:


> You didn't train for 4 weeks or more?
> 
> Did you use some peptides/supplements to have a better/faster healing?
> 
> Did you have glandular gyno or progesterone gyno( looking like fat) ?


 Ye about 4-6 week

No nothing

Glandular


----------

